# Upgrade from 12.1 to 13.0-CURRENT



## jamesmintram (Mar 10, 2020)

Hi, 

So I wondered if this was possible and if so how? (Is there any documentation?)

What I have managed so far is to build + install the 13.0-CURRENT kernel+ world and this boots to the login prompt. Where my problem begins is with installed packages.

Now correct me if I am wrong, but there is no binary PKG repository/support for 13 yet. Which means installing everything through ports. What I am not sure about is how to update all of my installed packages? Is there an easy way, short of manually rebuilding every port?

One final thing, I am using beadm. Will updating ports/installing new packages also be covered by boot environments? (ie if I switch back will my old packages/ports folder still be intact? Or does beadm only manage copies of kernel/world?)

Thanks,
    James


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2020)

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## jamesmintram (Mar 10, 2020)

Ok, thanks. I will try to join the mailing list later (just tried now and it failed - complaining about some token mismatch)

I guess my final question sits in the realm of "supported" FreeBSD functionality (as it is not specific to a particular version) So I'll post it below, in case someone can answer that question:

Will updating ports/installing new packages also be covered by boot environments? (ie if I switch back will my old packages/ports folder still be intact? Or does beadm only manage copies of kernel/world?)


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2020)

jamesmintram said:


> Will updating ports/installing new packages also be covered by boot environments? (ie if I switch back will my old packages/ports folder still be intact? Or does beadm only manage copies of kernel/world?)


It depends on how you've set up your system. Note that boot environments work with _filesystems_, it doesn't really care what's on those filesystems.


----------



## jamesmintram (Mar 10, 2020)

OK, I found this: https://2018.eurobsdcon.org/static/slides/Using Boot Environments at Scale - Allan Jude.pdf

Which states:

- Any files in the filesystem mounted as / are treated as part of the operating system
- Any files in other filesystems, are retained, no matter what ‘version’ of the OS you boot
- Packages (/usr/local) and the pkg database (/var/db/pkg) are included in /. This allows you to ‘undo’ a pkg upgrade


----------

